# Anyone a MENSA member?



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

There are lots of smart people here so I thought I'd ask. My 15 year old son asked to join and I am wondering if there are any advantages for someone his age. I've done a little reading but other than that, I don't know much about it.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

It's mostly about bragging rights. Other than that there's newsletters and members meetings.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

muslamicinfidel said:


> It's mostly about bragging rights. Other than that there's newsletters and members meetings.


That's what I figured. He could brag, but his peers won't know what he is talking about!


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

HermioneG said:


> That's what I figured. He could brag, but his peers won't know what he is talking about!


I suppose it would look good on a college application though. So that might be something. Also depending on his disposition it could act as a catalyst for him to work harder because he enjoys the new status...or conversely, it could cause him to become complacent. I'm just speculating though.

Do you know what his IQ is and whether he will sail through it? Lots of bright and accomplished people don't have massively high IQs - I'm just thinking about how he may react in the unlikely event he doesn't meet the 132 threshold?


----------



## caffeinekid (Jun 29, 2015)

Its not "mostly about bragging rights." It is about socializing------- ITRW!!! (god forbid) ------, making friends and having fun with other people who can relate. People who won't call him egghead or interpret his style as condescending, wordy, etc.. 

There are also scholarships.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Toastmasters for nerds!


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

muslamicinfidel said:


> I suppose it would look good on a college application though. So that might be something. Also depending on his disposition it could act as a catalyst for him to work harder because he enjoys the new status...or conversely, it could cause him to become complacent. I'm just speculating though.
> 
> Do you know what his IQ is and whether he will sail through it? Lots of bright and accomplished people don't have massively high IQs - I'm just thinking about how he may react in the unlikely event he doesn't meet the 132 threshold?


He can submit his ACT score (29) for membership. I've considered the IQ test as well just out of curiousity.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

caffeinekid said:


> Its not "mostly about bragging rights." It is about socializing------- ITRW!!! (god forbid) ------, making friends and having fun with other people who can relate. People who won't call him egghead or interpret his style as condescending, wordy, etc..
> 
> There are also scholarships.


That is good to know. He's got good friends and he fits in with kids his age .. he is a typical 15 year old boy by most standards. He's still into dragons, video games, and girls. But there are a lot of things he is interested in and has no peers to discuss with.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

HermioneG said:


> He can submit his ACT score (29) for membership. I've considered the IQ test as well just out of curiousity.


If he is already eligible and he knows this then much of what i said is inconsequential. I can't see any harm in it in that case.

I might also be a little bit biased because of my views on IQ and what it actually measures, and whether we should actually hold those qualities in higher regard than other qualities that many of us demonstrate/display, but that is a whole different topic and whole different thread.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

They take ACT scores now? They stopped taking SAT scores in 1994, and I was under the impression that the ACT was much more of an achievement test than even the revised SAT (less trickery, more textbook material and rote memorization), but then again, even MENSA's test isn't _really_ an IQ test, so who knows.. Oh, the website says they take them prior to 1989, I think, so you might be out of luck.

My best friend in high school came from a gifted children's school and got a 139 on the WISC (a professionally administered IQ test), and he was not a MENSA member, nor were any other students who met enrollment criteria. I don't want to sound bitter, but I can't for the life of me see the benefits that being a part of that sort of environment could have, especially at a young age. If you're intelligent, chances are you're in a demanding field of work, or participating in interesting extracurricular activities that make use of it, so what exactly is the purpose if you can surround yourself with other intelligent people with similar interests? I think the real brilliant person here is the guy who managed to convince so many people to part with their hard-earned cash for a quick ego boost.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

My dad's cousin is a member. He likes to brag about it. And his car. And his travels. And his job. And the book he coauthored. Etc etc etc. I'm sorry I don't have a better experience to share. He's the only person I know IRL in it. He's really a good guy, good heart, and he is smart, but he has a lot of trouble shutting up about himself. 

I'll all for going after scholarships - wouldn't blame you there - but honestly to me there seem to be a lot more humanitarian/focused clubs and organizations around that use their condensed resources for more productive and humble endeavors. Not necessarily against it... but seems like something a kid could take to heart a little too much.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Yomiel said:


> They take ACT scores now?.


 You're right. They stopped taking them in 1989. Either way, I'm sure his IQ is up there.. happy to have him tested if it would be beneficial.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I was part of my local MENSA chapter for a few years. I attended the meetings and made a few superficial friends, but the overall experience was nothing extraordinary. After being a fairly active member for a little over two years, I came to the realization that I wasn't surrounded by the much purported "likeminded people." Rather I was surrounded by people who scored exceptionally well on a test. 

Being an active member I was well-acquainted with the local chapter head. I asked him out to lunch and told him of my realization. Furthermore I told him that, due to my discontent, I would no longer be paying the annual $70 fee to uphold my membership and perfunctorily thanked him for the past few years. He immediately stood up and flashed me a contemptuous glare, but only for a second. His face then eased into a grin, then an ear-to-ear smile. He reached over slowly and patted me on the back, then turned around and walked out of the cafe. As he walked out he said, "Ahh, [Redacted], now you're getting smarter."


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Nope, not high enough. 138 only.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

I just went to one meeting and it was boring. I never went back.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Bugs said:


> Nope, not high enough. 138 only.


The top 2% starts at about 130...


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

caffeinekid said:


> Its not "mostly about bragging rights." It is about socializing------- ITRW!!! (god forbid) ------, making friends and having fun with other people who can relate. People who won't call him egghead or interpret his style as condescending, wordy, etc..
> 
> There are also scholarships.


I am a member of Mensa and I would agree with this ^.

That's not to say there aren't pretentious douchebags who like to brag.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

caffeinekid said:


> Its not "mostly about bragging rights." It is about socializing------- ITRW!!! (god forbid) ------, making friends and having fun with other people who can relate. People who won't call him egghead or interpret his style as condescending, wordy, etc..


Isn't it covered by internet forums nowadays?


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

MENSA comes off as an organization dedicated to jerking yourself off.

I'm probably not that far off.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> The top 2% starts at about 130...


The chapter I looked that wanted higher. 142+ or so.


----------



## caffeinekid (Jun 29, 2015)

coy said:


> I was part of my local MENSA chapter for a few years. I attended the meetings and made a few superficial friends, but the overall experience was nothing extraordinary. After being a fairly active member for a little over two years, I came to the realization that I wasn't surrounded by the much purported "likeminded people." Rather I was surrounded by people who scored exceptionally well on a test.
> 
> Being an active member I was well-acquainted with the local chapter head....<snipped>


Well, clearly results will vary. A lot of the people in our chapter have been attending events for years, with a couple of them for longer than I have been a member. Of course the personalities are diverse just like any other club, but the really nice thing is people socializing about subjects OTHER than sports, celebrity worship (Neils DeGrasse Tyson or Elon Musk maybe being an exception), etc.. We have attorneys, engineers, scientists, musicians, plenty of STEM students and just an overall mix of people who put their minds into things. There are speeches, games, contests, general commaradery and so on.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

caffeinekid said:


> Well, clearly results will vary. A lot of the people in our chapter have been attending events for years, with a couple of them for longer than I have been a member. Of course the personalities are diverse just like any other club, but the really nice thing is people socializing about subjects OTHER than sports, celebrity worship (Neils DeGrasse Tyson or Elon Musk maybe being an exception), etc.. We have attorneys, engineers, scientists, musicians, plenty of STEM students and just an overall mix of people who put their minds into things. There are speeches, games, contests, general commaradery and so on.


Oh come on Mr. Mensa, put that venerated IQ to work. My story was a joke... My IQ is 89. Unfortunately that isn't a qualifying score for MENSA but, in America, it puts me in the top 2%.


----------



## Kytaari (Mar 14, 2011)

I live in the South, and I'm poor. It's impossible for a poor person from the Southern United States to have an IQ over 130. So no, I don't.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Someone's inferiority complex is showing. :sad:

Though I'd agree that the higher IQs tend to correlate with higher income/class status, but that's just natural selection, bro.


----------



## caffeinekid (Jun 29, 2015)

Metasentient said:


> Someone's inferiority complex is showing. :sad:
> 
> Though I'd agree that the higher IQs tend to correlate with higher income/class status, but that's just natural selection, bro.


Apparently my interpretation of humor is lacking according to coy (although I don't believe his IQ is that low...another "joke?"), but based on his statement alone, I got the distinct impression that Kytaari is joking. I am aware that there is some debate as to whether sarcastic humor is a sign of elevated intelligence and/or previous mental abuse.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

caffeinekid said:


> I am aware that there is some debate as to whether sarcastic humor is a sign of elevated intelligence and/or previous mental abuse.


¬_¬


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

caffeinekid said:


> Apparently my interpretation of humor is lacking according to coy


Hey, at least you use Linux. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

caffeinekid said:


> Apparently my interpretation of humor is lacking according to coy (although I don't believe his IQ is that low...another "joke?"), but based on his statement alone, I got the distinct impression that Kytaari is joking. I am aware that there is some debate as to whether sarcastic humor is a sign of elevated intelligence and/or previous mental abuse.


Now that I read it again, I'm inclined to agree with your assessment (and feel silly for missing that). He's made some similar remarks in the past however that didn't come across as humorous, so I felt somewhat primed towards a certain interpretation.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I follow MENSA on Twitter, and I would have the IQ to be able to get in, but I'm just not interested in science anymore after being force-fed so much of it in college.


----------



## caffeinekid (Jun 29, 2015)

coy said:


> Hey, at least you use Linux. That's good enough for me.


There are only three things I know for sure:

1. Lego minifigures will outnumber humans by 2020. 
2. David Tenant was the best Doctor; also Amy Pond the best companion for that matter
3. Linux, like ice cream, is best consumed in it's many different flavors. Never limit yourself to just one spin.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Took the test in the UK (Cattell III + B) and passed but chose not to join. I prefer to socialise online.

I'd say it depends entirely on your local Mensa branch. You could give it a go, it's not particularly expensive.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

I was a member of Mensa a while but I am far too introverted to ever do anything they had going on and I made no connections there so I just decided to drop that redundant tie in 2013. It's fine if you are extravert or just social on an occasion, but to me it was just "this would be nice, likely, but I don't feel like being around people." on repeat. I never really cared for the ego part of being part of some "intellectual elite club" or felt like I could ever gain any real merit for being part of the group. I prefer to earn what ever merits I gain with related accomplishments.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Kytaari said:


> I live in the South, and I'm poor. It's impossible for a poor person from the Southern United States to have an IQ over 130. So no, I don't.


I am proof that it is indeed possible. That said, I'm right on the line.

Edit: Lest that sound haughty; I think IQ is bullsh*t.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

To me , it would be better to maybe join the Freemasons then going through MENSA. 

Freemasonry gets you to be with multi cultured diverse individuals all trying to find some sort of knowledge that cannot be put on a simple test. You get to make lifelong friendships and it could also help you out looking for employment , etc.

MENSA , in my opinion , seems to really have no purpose other than to get scholarships/ bragging rights. Besides the things listed, there is really no benefits of actually joining. Just a group of individuals who scored the same or higher on a test. No seeking of knowledge , no friendships , and no type of long term benefits that could poise success in life.

As said , I am stupid so you can disregard these statements as you wish , but this is my opinion on the matter.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

backdrop12 said:


> To me , it would be better to maybe join the Freemasons then going through MENSA.
> 
> Freemasonry gets you to be with multi cultured diverse individuals all trying to find some sort of knowledge that cannot be put on a simple test. You get to make lifelong friendships and it could also help you out looking for employment , etc.
> 
> ...


Funny part is some Mensa members are freemasons, if what that drunk dude's claim is to be believed, they're pretty much the same except Freemasons are more... groundy?
It's like christianity and buddhism, one's more philosphical than anything, and you can be both.


I am a bit weirded out they're getting a membership surge,


----------

